# 4850 temperatures



## blaher (Jul 10, 2008)

I've installed an  Arctic Cooling Accelero S1, Rev2 on my HIS 4850 which keeps the GPU nice and cool, but the sensors for GPU number two and three are extremely hot.  Can anybody tell me where had these sensors are located, and if this is normal?
Thanks.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 10, 2008)

I think those are the transisitor things that are at the back near the power connections. You should get some ramsinks for them because if they burn out the card will die.

Yes sensor two is the transistor's. Get some ramsinks or cut the one off of the stock cooler.


----------



## NinkobEi (Jul 10, 2008)

that looks scary. turn the card off quick ;/


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 10, 2008)

I am told those are VRM temps. Turn your comp of NOW! and get some ramsinks on them!

I have Zalman ramsinks on mine, with a 40mm fan directly on them, that gives me 70c load....they are hot


----------



## blaher (Jul 10, 2008)

Urbklr said:


> I am told those are VRM temps. Turn your comp of NOW! and get some ramsinks on them!
> 
> I have Zalman ramsinks on mine, with a 40mm fan directly on them, that gives me 70c load....they are hot



I do have a heatsink on the back of the card.  I used a hacksaw to cut off the back of the heatsink on the original stock cooler, so I don't know why it is so high.  I used the 8 RAM heat sinks that came with the Accelero S1, on the RAM.

Even when the card isn't under load and I have the case off with the house fan blowing directly on it, it's still pretty high.






Thanks for your replies, I'll try re-seating the heatsink, or buy some Zalman ones.


----------



## erocker (Jul 10, 2008)

Are you running a fan on the Accelero itself?  What kind of thermal material do you have between the heatsink and vrm's?  Did you make sure that it's making good contact?


----------



## blaher (Jul 10, 2008)

No, there is no fan on the Accelero itself, but as I said, there is a huge domestic house fan blowing directly onto it and I'm still getting high temperatures.

The thermal material I'm using is the stuff that came with the stock heatsink.  A kind of flimsy rubber mat.  Hopefully, as you say, it's not seated correctly and re-seating it will at least alleviate the problem.  I can't do that just now, but I will do it ASAP and let everyone know how it goes.

Cheers.


----------



## ShadowFold (Jul 10, 2008)

The fan might be causing negative airflow.. Try taking it off and see what happens.


----------



## ghost101 (Jul 10, 2008)

blaher said:


> I've installed an  Arctic Cooling Accelero S1, Rev2 on my HIS 4850 which keeps the GPU nice and cool, but the sensors for GPU number two and three are extremely hot.  Can anybody tell me where had these sensors are located, and if this is normal?
> Thanks.



Lol. Let me guess, this is being run passive. Hence no air moving over the RAM and VRMs causing very high temps. Especially Temps 2 which is the VRM temps.

edit: I see youve pointed a house fan whch has improved things. I'll repeat, you need more air moving over the VRMs. You need to strap on a 120mm fan or something. Since the cooler itself comes in no contact with the RAM and VRMs, you need to cool them as well as the aluminium fins. I hope you havent caused any long term damage.


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 10, 2008)

blaher said:


> I do have a heatsink on the back of the card.



The VRM's are on the front, the 2 packs of 4 chips, below the PCI-e connector, cool those.


----------



## wiak (Jul 10, 2008)

try the turbo module, some people said that worked better 
the stock cooler works nicly at 30% fan speed


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Jul 10, 2008)

Could you also give us your ambient temperature in the room?


----------



## Urbklr (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## blaher (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies. 

It turned out the flimsy thermal tape from the stock cooler wasn't sitting properly.  I bought some extra heatsinks about the same size as the included Arctic Cooling S1 RAM ones anyway.  I used those instead on the VRMs with some thermal adhesive, rather than the useless tape.  
It's a wonder any heat is transferred through the stock cooler's tape, even when it is sitting flush.

Ambient temperature about 25degsC





Moral of the story is:


----------



## poonsmjj (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi everyone,

just a question, have I done something wrong b/c I feel like my temps are a bit high.... I'm also using an accelero s1 with zalman heatsinks for the ram and have strapped a 120mm fan for additional cooling...





What's going on? Have I done something wrong??? Thanks for your time!


----------



## Urbklr (Aug 8, 2008)

Have you cooled your VRM's?....If not, then do so.


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 8, 2008)

See below for what the 3 GPU temps mean:



W1zzard said:


> ...there are three sensors inside the gpu die at different strategic locations





W1zzard said:


> the locations are display io, memory io and shader core. all those locations are inside the gpu in different areas



You might not have your heatsink making perfect contact with the GPU core.

I've lapped and polished the stock cooler of one of my cards and noticed a big difference in temps.





This weekend I might polish the cooler of my other card.


----------



## poonsmjj (Aug 8, 2008)

FR@NK said:


> See below for what the 3 GPU temps mean:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's weird... so it's all related to the GPU? I thought temp2 and temp3 were related to the VRMs at the far right end of the card. I have already put some zalman ram heatsinks on those as well... so it's just some heatsink lapping that will do the trick???


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 8, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend lapping it unless you are experienced in lapping. You could easily mess up your heatsink. You should just make sure that the core is making good even contact with the base of the cooler. Anyways your temps arn't that bad and shouldn't effect the performance of the card at stock speeds.


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 8, 2008)

you could have high temps if the cooler is not on evenly or if the thermal paste is too thin


----------



## poonsmjj (Aug 9, 2008)

W1zzard said:


> you could have high temps if the cooler is not on evenly or if the thermal paste is too thin



bingo!!! Thanks to you I tried resetting the GPU - I found out that I was having poor contact b/c i tried to push those L-shaped plastic tabs as far as I could... this resulted in the gpu and heatsink having poor contact.

Here are some new results:


----------



## FR@NK (Aug 9, 2008)

Glad to see you got it fixed


----------



## rav3n (Aug 14, 2008)

ShadowFold said:


> I think those are the transisitor things that are at the back near the power connections. You should get some ramsinks for them because if they burn out the card will die.
> 
> Yes sensor two is the transistor's. Get some ramsinks or cut the one off of the stock cooler.



what are those chips on the back of the card? can you post a pic?
i have a 4850 wc with mcw60 + zalman ramsinks on memory + small heatskinks on mosfets + fan blowing to the card
even with all that stuff 3dmark crashes during runs, so it could be any other component that is failing due to heating






games, furmark and ati tool are ok
in any 3d load application memory heatsinks are very hot to the touch
im gonna make huge homemade ramsinks, but im out of adesive tape. i´ve ordered it but e.t.a. is ~5 days


----------



## tomcug (Aug 15, 2008)

You need to apply bigger heatsinks on VRMs. About that memory, you shouldn't worry about it.


----------



## HSM (Aug 22, 2008)

Hi!
Is it possible, to monitor the temperature of the memory chips or the VRM part with the Radeon HD 4850?


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Aug 22, 2008)

Heres mine with a vf900 on it,it has a modded fan though,and zalman sinks on my vregs and mem.







I am quite happy with these temps,but i am still getting a S1 rev2 next week.


----------



## rav3n (Sep 14, 2008)

my card died a couple of weeks ago
the replacement is working fine
now im using enzotech's memory ramsinks and mosfets + 120mm fan @ low rpm, just to play safe
i still think the other card didn't die because of cooling issues, since the mosfets sinks were always cool


----------



## X-Terminator (Sep 14, 2008)

Those temp's are running cool compared to normal 4800 series


----------



## trt740 (Oct 2, 2008)

hey guys what temps can these gpus take my cards are cooled with a Duorb on the first card and a Zerotherma GX815 on the second card, in crossfire the GPUs are in the 70'cish range underload but the PCB is hot as hell. This is in a Thermaltake armor case with 120 fans out the ass. Even at default these little bastards are hot and were even hotter with the stock fans.


----------



## Troll (Nov 4, 2008)

*something different*

Hi
I have some interesting values on a HD 4850:

*IDLE*

http://img389.imageshack.us/my.php?image=clipboard2pj3.jpg

My MEMIO temps were 5-10 °C higher than the other readings for a while, but since yesterday I have this stupid low temp on it.
Also other interesting thing is that under GPU-Caps Fur rendering the temps would go high fast with MEMIO topping at 70-80°C, and a blank screen after cca. 5 mins.
Under 3DMark, Crysis, or even GPU-Caps running Fur rendering parallel with any other OpenGL demo, it would stay around 40°C GPU core/DISPIO/SHADERCORE and 50°C MEMIO for any length of time.

Another very interesting thing is that when I get high temps under fur rendering I lie down the computer case (which is a tower) the temps suddenly drop dy 20°C. It seems that the heatpipes are not working very well cause they are nearly warm at those high temps, and when I lie down the case they are going warmer.


I am running an Auras Fridge cooler with 2 Arctic Cooling Arctic Fan 12 PWM @ 500rpm
The ramsinks which came with the cooler were enough to cover the VRAMs and the VRMs (??? maybe I misplaced them, I've put two sinks on the two quad-group small chips, see http://img.techpowerup.org/080710/radeon_3850_naked.jpg) but the thermal adhesives were unable to hold a few of the sinks, so I had to wrap an elastic band around them. I'll replace it with proper ramsinks as soon as I'll have the time.

Also the graphic board is warm but not hot to the touch.


Any explanation to any of the above is appreciated.




Thanks.


----------



## Zebatshu (Nov 7, 2008)

Im having a bit of problems with my HIS 4850, the temps are fine having a moded bios with better fan speed curves however the fan sometimes stops for a second then spins up again. Very weird, here is a picture to explain the issue more.







Any ideas how to resolve this issue?


----------

